# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Невозможно завершение операции. Подсистема печати недоступна.

## Sergey Olshin

Здравствуйте!

Перед установкой виртуального принтера BullZip (для конвертации файлов в PDF формат), было несколько ошибок и программа не установилась.

Затем при попытке установить реальный принтер выскочила ошибка *Невозможно завершение операции. Подсистема печати недоступна.* :Shocked: 

Но не уверен, что и до этого установка принтера работала, т.к. не было необходимости установить реальный принтер.

Теперь не могу понять, от чего началась такая проблема. То ли от того, что в предустановленной ОС Windows XP Service Pack 3 Home Edition на нетбуке не было изначально диспетчера очереди печати, Spooler и т.д., то ли причина в том, что инсталлятор BullZip PDF Printer накосячил там... К тому же, я ставил галочку при установке, что разрешаю поставить GhostScript Lite (точно не помню название).
После того, как я попытался удалить его, вылезла ошибка (увы, не записал), но в списке программ оно теперь отсутствует...

Скажите, пожалуйста, что делать? :Shocked: 

На вирусы проверял, всё чисто...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> не было изначально диспетчера очереди печати, Spooler


А сейчас оно откуда-то образовалось? Или сейчас как раз категорически отсутствует? Служба-то имеется? В каком состоянии? Папка "Принтеры и факсы" имеет место быть?

----------


## Sergey Olshin

> А сейчас оно откуда-то образовалось? Или сейчас как раз категорически отсутствует? Служба-то имеется? В каком состоянии? Папка "Принтеры и факсы" имеет место быть?


Служба Spooler появилась после того, как я запустил "фикс" от Майкрософта для исправления ошибки. Но она почему-то не исправилась.

Она присутствует, но не реагирует на команды...

*C:\Documents and Settings\SergeyOlshin>net start spooler
Служба не реагирует на управляющие функции.

Для вызова дополнительной справки наберите NET HELPMSG 2186.*

Диспетчер очереди печати отсутствует. Папка "Принтеры и факсы" есть.

----------


## antanta

А так?
*net stop “spooler”
del /S /Q c:\windows\system32\Spool\Printers\*
net start “spooler”* 
Если служба не запущена, первую строчку можно заремарить.
Обычно проблема возникает на принтерах hp 18** и некоторых других, после попытки разпечатать что-нибудь *.pdf
 Судя по обсуждению на форуме hp, проблему никто решать не собирается.

И вообще, посмотреть события.

----------


## Sergey Olshin

Удалось решить проблему. Просто удалил файл *spoolsv.exe* в папке system32. Через 10 секунд он каким-то образом восстановился. Ранее владелец был Phoenix (это такая компания, производитель BIOS и т.д.), теперь же владелец Microsoft.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не знаю, почему помогло, но сам факт...  :Cheesy:  После этого удалось установить драйвер и реального принтера, и виртуального PDF принтера...  :Cool:

----------


## antanta

Жлезно!!!
"Владельцу" - команде Феникс (не тому, что компания, производящая биосы для базовой загрузки) я набил  бы морду.
"Каким-то образом" - эта наверна из дллкэш-а...
 Спасибо за науку. Авось, и такое пригодится.

----------

